# No sound from stereo



## gplmb (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi

I have a 10 year old car with a pioneer cd system.

Recently the sound was all hissy with lots of interference , when I indicated to turn the radio would crackle.

Now there is no sound at all - the head unit is all lit up as normal and the controls work but complete silence.

Any help as to the cause of my problem would be greatly appreciated.

GL


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

year make and model of the vehicle


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

gplmb said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a 10 year old car with a pioneer cd system.
> 
> ...


 Make sure NONE of the speaker wires are grounding out, Pioneer is famous for this happening. The unit will not work until the ground is eliminated.......
Radio shack has a spray for the shaft knobs that should help with the crackling noises.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

doubt it would be the "Shaft knobs" or potentiometers


----------

